# Is Chewing plastic bad for bunnys?



## bunnylovin1093 (Nov 17, 2014)

So recently my rabbit Bambi has developed a habit of chewing off bits of plastic on the side of his litter tray. He may be eating miniscule bits. Is plastic ok for buns to chew?


----------



## Aki (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't think it's that great for them to eat, but during the past 5 years I've progressively given up on trying to prevent my rabbits to chew things that aren't good for them (except if it's poisonous or really dangerous, of course): paper, cardboard, wallpaper, electrical cord, the floor, clothes... they tried everything and everytime I take something away from them, they find something else. The litter tray is something they never tried. Was it new? It's hard plastic, I would have thought it was pretty complicated for a rabbit to take a bit off of it. If the littertray is damaged or maybe there was a problem with it in the first place, making it not as sturdy as it should have been, you might want to try replacing it...


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Nov 24, 2014)

No it is hard plastic and their was nothing wrong with it. Bambi has just been chewing off bits of plastic on it. I think he is bored. Luckily he is moving out of his hutch into a run ( very big ) in a couple of days. There will be so much more room for toys and play things.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 24, 2014)

My bunnies chew their litterbox sides too. It will just pass through their gut and shouldn't cause any problems unless he is eating a lot of it, or breaking off big pieces.


----------



## grace_morse_ (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes it is. Pick cardboard.


----------

